# Überbrückung Schutztür beim Einrichtbetrieb



## E-Michl (8 März 2010)

Hallo.

Ich suche eine Norm wo beschrieben ist, was zu tun ist wenn beim Einrichtbetrieb eine Schutztür überbrückt werden muss.

Ich weiß zwar was gemacht werden muss, aber nicht wo das steht???

In DIN EN 953 (die Norm für trennende Schutzeinrichtungen)
finde ich nichts???

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## nade (8 März 2010)

Also direkt auch nichts gefunden, könnte aber vielleicht was brauchbares drin stehn.


> VDE 0113 	Teil 31 Ber 1 2001-01 DIN EN 60204-31 Ber 1 	Berichtigungen - zu DIN EN 60204-31 (VDE 0113 Teil 31): 1999-06



Ansonst mal bei Berufsgenossenschaftlichen Verordnungen nachgeguckt?


----------



## Safety (8 März 2010)

12100 Teil 2


----------



## Beren (9 März 2010)

Du musst eine zusätzliche Sicherheitsfunktion - eine Sonderbetriebsart - definieren.

Schau mal im Anhang.


----------

